# Finally, a "Class VI" Line of MREs!



## Havoc13 (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.shadowspear.com/2014/01/army-announces-new-class-vi-mre-soldiers-still-complain/









> “In the Army, there are ten categories, or ‘classes,’ of supply,” explained Army researcher Dr. Hank Erin.  “For example, Class I is food, Class V is ammunition, et cetera.  Class VI is ‘personal demand’ items.  This can be any number of things, hygiene items, snack food… but to most Soldiers, Class VI means ‘vice’ items, especially alcohol.  In fact, when Soldiers talk about the ‘Class VI Shop’ on post, that’s always code for the ‘AAFES-run liquor store.’  Every time we talk to Soldiers about improving the MRE lineup, they always complain about the lack of Class VI.  So now, in situations where Soldiers can’t make it to the Class VI Store, we bring the Class VI to them!”





> Menu choices in the Class VI line are as follows:
> 1)  Jack Daniels and Coca-Cola
> 2)  Beer and Cigarettes
> 3)  White Wine and Chocolate
> ...





> In lieu of the ubiquitous Tabasco packs that are included in every MRE off of the traditional menu set, Soldiers will now receive a small pack of baked and shelled sunflower seeds.  And instead of the usual toilet paper, a two-month-old copy of the Army Times will be included in every Class VI MRE.  “Vegetarian” versions of this MRE line will O’Doul’s non-alcoholic beer, nicotine gum, and Shirley Temple imitation cocktails.


----------



## Queeg (Jan 7, 2014)

Umm..._red _wine is paired with chocolate. Keep the Coke; I prefer my whiskey neat with a splash of spring water.


----------



## CDG (Jan 7, 2014)

It's about time this finally happened.  I can definitely see the cigarettes and dip coming in handy for bartering to get more booze.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 7, 2014)

PaulD said:


> Umm..._red _wine is paired with chocolate. Keep the Coke; I prefer my whiskey neat with a splash of spring water.



I know!  Who can work under these conditions?


----------



## Muppet (Jan 7, 2014)

THIS IS MADNESS!:youllpay:

F.M.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 7, 2014)

My liver has sensed a disturbance in the force.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 8, 2014)

Havoc13 did not accept my idea for a Southern Gentleman version with Blanton's and a cigar...  Buzzkill...


----------



## racing_kitty (Jan 8, 2014)

It would need to be Woodford Reserve.  You know, budget constraints.


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 8, 2014)

This is a travesty and an insult...SKOAL......what are we a bunch of high schoolers....should be Copenhagen.....and a spitter.....why not some tequila or better Yuengling....now that would be an MRE worth getting....you can keep your skittles.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jan 8, 2014)

dirtmover said:


> This is a travesty and an insult...SKOAL......what are we a bunch of high schoolers....should be Copenhagen.....and a spitter.....why not some tequila or better Yuengling....now that would be an MRE worth getting....you can keep your skittles.


 
Coffee and Copenhagen!


----------



## dirtmover (Jan 8, 2014)

But I can get coffee anywhere but yeungling you can only get on the east coast and I miss it dearly.


----------



## CDG (Jan 8, 2014)

They need a Guinness paired with fish 'n chips MRE!


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2014)

dirtmover said:


> This is a travesty and an insult...SKOAL......what are we a bunch of high schoolers....should be Copenhagen.....and a spitter.....why not some tequila or better Yuengling....now that would be an MRE worth getting....you can keep your skittles.



I'm thinking that is a prime example of why the authors named the piece the way they did:  



> Army Announces New “Class VI” MRE; *Soldiers Still Complain*



;)


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Havoc13 did not accept my idea for a Southern Gentleman version with Blanton's and a cigar...  Buzzkill...



That's probably going to be featured in the "SOF only" line, the one that comes with a civilian ball cap and no razor inside.


----------



## usmcvet (Jan 28, 2014)

That's funny stuff!


----------



## Red-Dot (Feb 8, 2014)

No haggis and Laphroaig? WTF?


----------

